# What kind of screen emulsion is best for water based water-based inks?



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

I am looking to print some of my own designs on some t-shirts using water-based inks. Is there an emulsion made specfically for water-based inks or will I need to add something to the emulsion to make it stand up to the water-based ink? Looking for any help I can get. Suggestions on brands,what has worked for you and what has'nt worked for you. Thanks, Rock


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Rock

Welcome to the TSF!

Trust that the major manufacturers of emulsion have good formulas for making "water-resistant stencils".
Chromaline, Murakami, Ulano, Autotype, Kiwo, etc......
The two-part WR versions are more durable to the acrylic components found in most waterbased and discharge inks.

The formula is only half the answer, though.
Water-resistant emulsions need to be processed completely to gain the best longevity in the stencil.

As you stated, there are hardnening agents that will increase the durability even more,
and even impart short run resistance to some lower-resistance emulsion types.

Always remember, the more water-resistant you make your screen, the more resistant is also becomes to recycling.
Proper reclaiming steps and a pressure sprayer can make that easier.

Happy trails!


----------



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will continue in in my search by checking out some of the company's you suggested..


----------



## speedwheels (May 23, 2010)

I print shirts with water based inks. I use Ulano QTX emulsion. No adding agents or mixing necessary. Never had any problems.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Speed

Note that water-based inks are not created equal,
and I certainly do not want to mislead the readers.
See paragraph one of the following tech sheet:
[media]http://www.ulano.com/TechData/QTX.tds.pdf[/media]
The manufacturer recommends turning it into a 2-part, also.
As additional example, Murakami suggests the same approach using their HV-Pink.

Happy trails!


----------



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey speed,What brand of water based inks are you using?


----------



## Samsam (Jun 10, 2013)

do you use this one?
Ulano QTX Fast Exposing Pre-Sensitized Emulsion Qt

have you ever tried ryonets brand?
thx


----------



## ArtbyTati (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the same question. I have a friend who prints using water based inks and recommended SEX emulsion from Performance, wondering if anyone else has used this emulsion for water based inks or if you have other brands you recommend (if a Diazo needs to be added please state that).
I will be using Permaset Aqua
Thanks


----------

